# Warp 9 hard to get?



## dpringle (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been looking around, and would like to use a Warp 9 from NetGain, but I hear that they are hard to get. I'd rather get the project finished than have a particular motor, but I want something efficient. 

My next choice was an Advanced DC 9" motor. 

How do they compare?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The warp motor that I ordered took 2 months to receive. It depends a lot on your voltage, the warp are set up with advance on the brushes and you can adjust it.
the ADC is a good choice as well and very popular, I would go that route if you are in a hurry. 
You can compare vehicles at evalbum.com and see if there is a big difference in efficiencies.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

So who has the best price and instant availability for the ADC FB1-4001?

ga2500ev


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

The warp 9 is just a 4001 with a few mods to make it handle more current. I got my Warp 9 in 2 weeks, picked it up locally to save shipping


----------



## mopargarage (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered a Warp9 last week. The factory is back-ordered . Delivery is supposed to be in September.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

BUMP.

Still looking for an answer to my question. If you needed a motor for an EV conversion immediately, where would you go and how much would you expect to pay?

Two months. That is truly painful.

ga2500ev


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I got mine 6 months ago, but since then it appears that all the motor / controller people are overwelmed buy demand... All I can say is put your order in now and hopefully it will be in before you need it... The conversion is not a weekend project unless you have lots of manpower and have done it a few times...


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Twilly said:


> I got mine 6 months ago, but since then it appears that all the motor / controller people are overwelmed buy demand... All I can say is put your order in now and hopefully it will be in before you need it... The conversion is not a weekend project unless you have lots of manpower and have done it a few times...


Best place? Best service? Best price?

Also are there any other commercially available motor options for a heavier conversion? For example how applicable would a D&D ES31-B be for a compact pickup truck conversion?

My son is a mechanic. We can tear down an engine and a tranny in a weekend.

Batteries are available off the shelf. I'm working on some homebrew designs for the controller. Adapter plates Are doable.
Donors are literally dripping off craigslist.

But motors are still out of reach. That's why we continutally see threads here on motors.

Warp-9s are an easy choice. But with 2-3 month lead times and top of the line prices, folks really need know understand with other options are available.

I've come to the conclusion that for my first conversion that I'm going to have to sacrifice some of my goals for expediency. I realize that I need a testbed for my homebrew controller designs. So getting off the ground quickly and cheaply while sacrificing range is the path to getting started. A smaller donor car instead of a pickup truck, 12V batteries in a single string instead of 6V batteries, and wasting some power through an IGBT instead going with MOSFETs are some examples of cutting corners to get rolling.

I'm trying to figure out the same for a motor. However, there really isn't enough good data to try to salvage a motor. So buying a commercially available one off the shelf is the right option.

But the question is what is the smallest, cheapest motor on someone's shelf that will do the job without bursting into flames? The closest document I've seen so far is this motor application guide:

http://www.evmotors.com.au/products/appguide.html

So any insight as to the right motor, the right price, and the right dealer would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

ga2500ev


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I spent months looking for a used forklift motor... You really need to know what you are looking at because it is tough to figure out the difference between a shunt and series wound motor by looking at it, and the majority of used motors out there are shunt wound. Hate to drop a grand on the wrong motor.

after month of looking, I wound up in a rebuilders shop here in St Louis, and had a rebuilt 4001 in my hand... but the rebuilder would not sell it to me without a core... even if I paid him a core charge+++, he said those motors are too popular to give a good case away...

Bottom line, if you had placed your order last week, you'd be 4 days closer to getting your motor. Some have gotten really lucky here with used motors, but if your in a hurry, used or rebuilt is not the way to go.

Go to Netgain and D&D's websites and look for a dealer near you, I had a Netgain dealer about a half hour away ( Warfield electric ), ordered it and picked it up from them, which saved me shipping... $1400 was the cheapest I found anywhere... You might get lucky and find a dealer that had one returned or never picked up

For 99 percent of OEM conversions, I think a 8.5 to 9.5 inch motor, weighting 120 to 170 lbs is the best power to weight ratio... Too small you have to worry about over-heating, too large, your just wasting power


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

Twilly said:


> I spent months looking for a used forklift motor... You really need to know what you are looking at because it is tough to figure out the difference between a shunt and series wound motor by looking at it, and the majority of used motors out there are shunt wound. Hate to drop a grand on the wrong motor.
> 
> after month of looking, I wound up in a rebuilders shop here in St Louis, and had a rebuilt 4001 in my hand... but the rebuilder would not sell it to me without a core... even if I paid him a core charge+++, he said those motors are too popular to give a good case away...
> 
> ...


A larger motor is not a waste of power if it is wound such that it gives the same torque as the smaller motor with fewer amps. Look at the curves for the WARP9 vs. the WARP11 for example. I think a WARP11 with current limiting should provide better range over a WARP9 (although it is 2X$).
-enganear


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

enganear said:


> A larger motor is not a waste of power if it is wound such that it gives the same torque as the smaller motor with fewer amps. Look at the curves for the WARP9 vs. the WARP11 for example. I think a WARP11 with current limiting should provide better range over a WARP9 (although it is 2X$).
> -enganear


 You are correct, but what those graphs do not account for is the additional 150 lbs of weight you are carrying around... A case could be made for an additional 2 batteries and higher voltage would get you farther that the larger motor...


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

Twilly said:


> You are correct, but what those graphs do not account for is the additional 150 lbs of weight you are carrying around... A case could be made for an additional 2 batteries and higher voltage would get you farther that the larger motor...


A WARP11 is 73 pounds more than a WARP9 if the information on evsource.com is correct, so the weight comparison would be 1 battery. It is still an interesting idea that I will have to check out. 1 battery is a LOT cheaper than the difference between 9" & 11" motors....
Thanks,
-enganear


----------

